

Ask HN: Who are your favorite charities and why? - farout


======
farout
I'll start.

Water.org because without clean water there is no possibility of a good life.

Halotrust.org that does landmine removal in countries and helps people with
prothesis. My tax dollars removed these people's limbs, this is the least I
can as a sorry to US's use of cluster bombs.

And TheFood Bank, where my dollar can magically buy 4 dollars of food.

